# The Game of Thrones (HBO TV Series)



## lordrand11 (Apr 20, 2011)

Did anyone get a chance to watch this show yet? I did and thought it was really close to the books.


----------



## NGrapeD (Apr 27, 2011)

Just watched Episode 1, part way through 2. Seems really similar to the books, loving the actor that plays Tyrion =]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2011)

Never read the books (been sitting in my "to buy" list for years though) but I did get to see the TV show (first and second ep so far) and I am a great fan of complex plots, a lot of what HBO do and fantasy in general (no real preference for any subgenre).

If it carries on like this HBO will have done themselves proud and maybe even added something up their with the best they ever did (sidenote I have missed several big series from them or only watched them well after the fact). I just hope they get to end it properly (although I did read it has been renewed for series 2 already) this time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2011)

Series 1 ended last night/this morning. I will try to keep it spoiler light but no promises as to their absence.

After about episode 4 my impatience got the better of me and I am now sitting about two thirds of the way through the third book (it gets nuts from here on in) although I partially spoiled that for myself. I am however not sure if that was a mistake, certainly it was one of the best book adaptations I have yet seen but in some ways it did make the series risk becoming a sort of cliff notes.
Of course what I read into it might have been minor details and it could be a nice example of the mona lisa effect (everybody sees what they want to see/something different) and it looks like they could have done with some more budget at various points (granted it was clearly not without hesitation they went in for that and omitting meant less need for high end CG or animals although to my mind it came at the cost of some character development) not to mention the tendency to avoid exposition was interesting (the book has a fair bit among the dialogue where this largely omits it* although on the flipside some of the extra things brought clarity to things that did not have much until far later) although I note they failed to explain the universe which is nice as that is a tendency of some things.

Things I found odd.
The books were very much told from a point of view type method rather than ghost with a camera so many shows go in for, there was a fair bit of overlap but even then it was somewhat downplayed.
Some more extras or painting a few might have been good.
Most of the minor characters were kept (even if they were not named and only glimpses shown) but the Blackfish was nowhere to be seen.

*


Spoiler



Most of Drogo's and Daenerys relationship.
The trip down through the mountains/vale (granted this was largely exposition). Also Bronn.
The calling of the banners.
Lots of stuff with the wolves (although again animals)
The wights.



I suppose I will finish by saying some argued several extra episodes were needed to which I would argue some scenes might have warranted being a bit more fleshed out but I am not sure an extra episode or three would have been necessary.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw an episode at mmy friends house but i've never read the books.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't believe this topic isn't on the frontpage 24/7. Heard so much about it, I just started yesterday with the series, very impressive so far, especially in 720p


----------



## iluvfuzz (Apr 27, 2012)

I've seen all of season one and all the episodes that are out so far except for like the last fifteen minutes of the last one.
I really like it. I don't want much tv but this series has gained my interest and kept it. I've also started to read the first book.
To those who want to read the books, so far there are five of them and at least two more planned. The first one is over six hundred pages while the other four are more than a thousand. So if you like to read and enjoy fantasy as well as the tv series, you'll really enjoy the long read.
I've noticed differences from the first book from the first season as well. I'll post them once I figure out how to do spoiler tags.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 27, 2012)

First, for the books, don't try to gauge the pages. Depending on the edition and such that you get, expect around 700 - 900 pages per book. They are all long, to say the least. I'm on the third book now, and none of them have been even remotely difficult to get through. Fantastic series. I suggest it to any and all. As for the show, I watched most of the first episode, but I became too frustrated by the near indistinguishable characters to continue watching past episode one. After the book put so much time into making the characters unique from the beginning, I was disappointed to see that the personalities didn't shine through just as quickly in the show.

I may give it another go at some point, but I have other shows to catch up on.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the show, except for the annoyingly long opening credit sequence ! 
Though I'm a bit disappointed by season 2 so far. Things are slow, although we are finally starting to see a bit of a plot.


----------



## chyyran (May 1, 2012)

I really love how they do everything so similar to the book.

As for the book, I'm still going through the first one, I have to be careful not to watch too much as not to spoil the book.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 2, 2012)

Punyman said:


> I really love how they do everything so similar to the book.
> 
> As for the book, I'm still going through the first one, I have to be careful not to watch too much as not to spoil the book.



Closer then most things, that's for sure. Even though they've certainly made some interesting deviations from the book this season - but I guess it all presumably ends up in the same place.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 5, 2012)

Lol @ 1 year old thread. Definitly a awesome serie. Being a anime watching only fan, i couldnt believe it myself that i ended up watching the whole thing up until the newest from S2. Talking about me here who only watches anime lol. Oh well i did watch all of Heroes too.

@[member='Costello']: PFFT! Who gives a shit about plot when we have this "Mother of Dragons" who everyone is drooling over.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2012)

Yeah man, she is damn hot. Off the top of my head I can't think of any other actress that gives me the hots like she does.


----------



## DarkStriker (May 5, 2012)

We can even se her n*de


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 6, 2012)

I can finally watch the first season! Not sure how I'd get Season 2, though... Damn cable...


----------



## Mantis41 (May 29, 2012)

To the writers, directors, cast and all others I salute you. Absolutely fucken superb!!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just finished watching the season 2 finale. It is still brilliant. I need to read the books.


Spoiler



Looks as if season 3 will be dragons VS the dead



edit:Woops


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah I just finished watching it as well. Pretty good, although Season 2 starts to stray away from the books. I've finished the first book, halfway through the second and I've already noticed tons of differences. Will hopefully be done with the second by the end of the week, I'm curious to see where everything goes in the third.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Yeah I just finished watching it as well. Pretty good, although Season 2 starts to stray away from the books. I've finished the first book, halfway through the second and I've already noticed tons of differences. Will hopefully be done with the second by the end of the week, I'm curious to see where everything goes in the third.


Lack of actors i believe because GAme of Thrones is the first series to feature so many actors.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking forward to the new season!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 23, 2013)

I
AM
HYPED
AS
FUCK
Time to rewatch the entire series and also get started on dem books <3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

I actually really did grow to like the series. I mean it has its stupid "wat" moments but in general it has really nice plots, really nice characters, great acting, and I just appreciate it for all its care and time. It's saddening to see movies come out and go "Game of Thrones looks better than this."

March is always a great month. My dad's birthday, my birthday, and now Game of Thrones. Also a shitload of video game releases.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "wat" moments


 
I actually watch it for the wat moments

also incest


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just over a month to go. Looking forward to it. I had trouble getting into this series but once I did it got amazingly brilliant. I started watching it after season 2 had began but already had downloaded season 1 =D


----------



## ferofax (Feb 23, 2013)

March will be a very nice time. Lots of new games, and Game of Thrones season 3. Never read the books (though my brother has 1 to 4). I am personally going behind Tyrion all the way, no matter what happens. Long live the Imp.

I do like Jon Snow's character though, and it looks like he'll be getting lots of face time in season 3, what with it being mostly beyond the wall, where the story just went Frozen Throne Arthas on us.

And somebody kill that snotty boy king please. Like, episode 1. Die horribly, because you hurt Amelia Pond!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm planning on reading the novels first. Have the first two on my Kobo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

ferofax said:


> I do like Jon Snow's character though, and it looks like he'll be getting lots of face time in season 3, what with it being mostly beyond the wall, where the story just went Frozen Throne Arthas on us.


 
Well, you know what they say, Snow bloodlines, snow problems.

I'm with you on Tyrian though, one of the best characters on TV. Really great acting too and he's always been the most interesting.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 23, 2013)

this will b good season.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well, you know what they say, Snow bloodlines, snow problems.
> 
> I'm with you on Tyrian though, one of the best characters on TV. Really great acting too and he's always been the most interesting.


Blame the dialogue. He gets lots of really quotable lines. My personal favorite? That one with, "and your joy will turn to ash in your mouth. And you will know a debt is paid." I got chills from that one, slack jawed and all. But I suppose that event probably hasn't even been written yet. It's just too big to happen too soon.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 25, 2013)

The books are awesome, I've read all 5. The problem with reading the books is you end them and are left wanting more. And while you only have to wait a year or so between tv seasons, there was a 5 year wait between books 3 and 4 and 6 year wait between books 4 and 5. God only knows how long we'll be waiting for book 6, hopefully the show isn't delayed just so he can finish writing it (since, as all anime fans in this thread know, we don't want any filler arcs...)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've started watching Game of Thrones (just finished the premiere) but after hearing about the books, I'm wondering if I should read those first and then continue to watch the show.


----------



## krazykracker1288 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah I just finished watching it as well. Pretty good, although Season 2 starts to stray away from the books. I've finished the first book, halfway through the second and I've already noticed tons of differences. Will hopefully be done with the second by the end of the week, I'm curious to see where everything goes in the third.


 
Agreed. Season 1 followed the book exactly, minus some character development, but cut them some slack. They have around 12 one hour episodes to cram hours and HOURS of reading, so all in all its a dam good effort. After season one though, they mix up details here and there in the second season to fit into the tv show format a little better. If you've read (or are reading) the books however, they make the show all the more enjoyable since character development is already done in detail.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> I've started watching Game of Thrones (just finished the premiere) but after hearing about the books, I'm wondering if I should read those first and then continue to watch the show.


 
I watched the first season, then started reading the books because I was too impatient to find out what happened

The first season is pretty close to the first book. The second season makes some interesting deviations from the 2nd book and throws in some things from the third book - not all of which I agree with, but presumably it all goes to the same place at the end. If your not going to read the books, I would at least google a good "differences between the show and book" page so you get filled in on the missing details.

One downside of reading the books is you know the major plot twists in advance so you're not really surprised when you see them on TV. Not that this is any different really from any other movie you've read book of, but it is worth noting.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

I know im in the small of opinions, but this is another "legendary" series i cant watch. I just cant deal with it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know im in the small of opinions, but this is another "legendary" series i cant watch. I just cant deal with it.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Care to elaborate?


Yeah sure, It made me feel the same way Breaking Bad made me feel. Nothing good ever really happens, I mean someone get the throne, the get killed. Gruesomely. Its raw and took lots of energy for me to sit down and "get through" and episode. 

I mean i have no problem with people who like it, thats fine. Its well written and i can see how people enjoy it, but like BB its not for me at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 19, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Yeah sure, It made me feel the same way Breaking Bad made me feel. Nothing good ever really happens, I mean someone get the throne, the get killed. Gruesomely. Its raw and took lots of energy for me to sit down and "get through" and episode.
> 
> I mean i have no problem with people who like it, thats fine. Its well written and i can see how people enjoy it, but like BB its not for me at all.


I see. If you like the story, I strongly suggest the books, as the TV series is definitely dumbed down.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 1, 2013)

Jon Arryn is a true legend in the books. However, in the series, he's scarcely mentioned


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> Jon Arryn is a true legend in the books. However, in the series, he's scarcely mentioned



Assuming I did not miss something by not reading the prequels did we read the same books?


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 1, 2013)

what?
 Ok, "legend" is pushing it, but come on. The man is like an Aizen from ASOIAF. Aizen from Bleach i mean. He is behind all that has come to be.

Would Ned Stark have gone south as the Hand if Jon hadn't suspected and found out about that secret? 

I think Jon needed at least a cameo in a Flashback along with young Robert B.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2013)

Quick question, can I read the first Game of Thrones book after watching the first season of the show without spoiling any future events (like in season 2 and onwards)?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2013)

soulx said:


> Quick question, can I read the first Game of Thrones book after watching the first season of the show without spoiling any future events (like in season 2 and onwards)?


 
Apparently the first season goes by the first book. The second season is like the first half of the second book from what I've heard. So yes, you can.

This is just from what I've been told, I don't have much interest in the books myself.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2013)

Guild would be correct, the first season followed most of the first book and doesn't spoil any future seasons, whereas the second book sort of got pushed aside after a few episodes in the second season.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> the first season followed most of the first book and doesn't spoil any future seasons



Technically the end of the first series does spoil a few events from the second book but as it was the other way around that is of little concern.

Back on the Jon Arryn thing, of the many characters/events to get truncated, merged, tweaked and moved around a bit I would still say he is not one (he is referenced plenty and his death/last days was a direct motivation for a lot of things as you say- most of which seem quite in line with the source material) and given the entire gimmick is realtime point of view (at least for now) and he died prior to the series starting.....

Anyway saw the first episode of series 3. A fine opener.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 1, 2013)

How long till Summer is given his name in the series? Lol...

And what about the Reeds, does anyone have info about them? Are they gonna meet the boy? (i dont wanna spoil for non readers)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 3, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> How long till Summer is given his name in the series? Lol...
> 
> And what about the Reeds, does anyone have info about them? Are they gonna meet the boy? (i dont wanna spoil for non readers)



IIRC, IGN had a thing a bit ago saying they were cast and would show up this season.

My biggest wonder is which of the 3 major things were going to see this season since its only half the book.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 4, 2013)

the Red Wedding is definitely going to be only in Season 4, at least if they make a 50:50 division.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> the Red Wedding is definitely going to be only in Season 4, at least if they make a 50:50 division.



You say no spoilers and then you go dropping terms like that.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 5, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> the Red Wedding is definitely going to be only in Season 4, at least if they make a 50:50 division.



Makes more sense to me for it to be the climax of season 3.  Rumors have been around for a while it was filmed.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You say no spoilers and then you go dropping terms like that.


I don't think the term is spoilerish. These days everyone is marrying. It can be anyone, anywhere.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2013)

Enjoyed season three's opener although it's a bit odd not watching the series back-to-back.

As always though, great writing, very well introduced plot points, the series always does take a while to reach its huge climaxes but that's what I like. It takes the proper time for build up so they payoff is so much more rewarding.

Beats the shit out of TWD.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone bought the hardback 'Inside Game of Thrones'? Its supposed to walkthrough how they made the first two seasons, looks pretty good


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 25, 2013)

The Game of Thrones theme played on the bell tower at my school. Never would have expected that.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 26, 2013)

"Dracarys"

LOLWTFBBQ happens.

I never liked Daenerys in the novels, but she seems somehow more badass in the tv show... but that could be because, y'know, Emilia Clarke.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally got caught up on Game of Thrones, to sum up what I thought of each season,

Season 1: holy fuck dragons
Season 2: holy fuck white walkers
Season 3: holy fuck red wedding

So yeah, I really really like this show, production values are amazing and pretty much every character is wonderfully cast. Really makes some of the other shows currently on TV (Walking Dead mostly) look like giant turds in comparison. Looking forward to season 4!



Spoiler



The show just loves one-upping itself with shocking scenes.


Ned Stark dying, although it is Sean Bean, that was bound to happen. 
Then it was Drogo who died from an infested cut thanks to that witch doctor. And then Daenerys trying to get her to save him leaving Drogo in some vegetative state and killing her child. That was already pretty fucked up.
And then Melisandre JUST HAD TO give birth to some demon shadow creature...which then ends up killing Stannis's brother.
Because that wasn't enough, we had warlocks who end up murdering the entire council in Qarth, kidnapping her dragons and then dying at the hands of her dragons.
That whole episode, Blackwater (not exactly shocking but really intense nonetheless).
HUNDREDS OF FUCKING UNDEAD WHITE WALKERS. (who seemed to have found Sam too pathetic to kill)
Joffrey being the little psychopath that he is.

Jamie LOSING HIS HAND.
ARYA'S FUCKING MOTHER, BROTHER AND HIS PREGNANT WIFE ALL DEAD IN ONE EPISODE.
 
tl;dr: everybody dies



Full disclosure, I haven't read the books but checking the wiki page for Tyrion (because he's pretty much the best character there), I can safely say show Tyrion > book Tyrion.







Oh and show Tyrion is way more handsome than the Tyrion described in the books.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2013)

soulx said:


> Finally got caught up on Game of Thrones, to sum up what I thought of each season,
> 
> Season 1: holy fuck dragons
> Season 2: holy fuck white walkers
> ...


 
Aye, I strongly recommend reading the books while waiting for the 4th season. If you thought those were surprising, there's more in store in the books. The show Tyrion is based very strongly on book Tyrion, and you'd definitely like book Tyrion.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 28, 2013)

I would second Tom, but with the addition of if your going to skip any but the first book you'll need a good "book-screen" differeances page, since the there are a lot of differences. Plus you should know the 5th book ends on a major cliffhanger which isn't being resolved anytime soon given how slowly he writes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 28, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I would second Tom, but with the addition of if your going to skip any but the first book you'll need a good "book-screen" differeances page, since the there are a lot of differences. Plus you should know the 5th book ends on a major cliffhanger which isn't being resolved anytime soon given how slowly he writes.


 
Aye, this is true.

The 2nd season of the show goes away from the book series, but they're still definitely worth reading.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 17, 2013)

First Footage of Season 4 (~5 seconds)


----------



## Satangel (Apr 3, 2014)

In a few days S4 starts, looking forward to it. 
I've watched the past 2 seasons in the past month, not a habit of mine but I couldn't stand the spoilers on my facebook wall anymore. It's so frustrating to see things about GoT everywhere when you want to save the series and watch it at your own pace.
So, I decided to 'bite the bullet' and watch all the seasons, get up to speed, and watch S4 as it comes out. Annoying but it had to happen, hoping for less spoilers


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2014)

Well this season had A LOT of deaths/interesting plot twists, even as far back as Season 1. Very cool stuff in my opinion, keeps you on your toes all the time.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm bumping this because I Binged through the entire series last month ad have been keeping up ever since. Loving the series, it's always twisting and throwing things at me i'd never expect. Cannot wait to see what happens in the last 2 episodes.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 8, 2014)

The obvious "inb4 everyone dies".

The series is quite well designed and the season finale will be spectacular if all signs are correct. The series has been done quite close to what the books have thus far said, though with a few additions from GRRM for fixing the continuum of the series (the books were done one after the other, so some inconsistencies have happened). Hyped!


----------



## hxchemicalkid (Jun 8, 2014)

This season is probably the worst in terms of understanding what is going on. There are so many plots and characters. I'm kind of glad that most of them are dying, less people to keep track of . That being said, The Viper vs The Mountain was amazing even if the outcome was unfortunate.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 8, 2014)

hxchemicalkid said:


> That being said, The Viper vs The Mountain was amazing even if the outcome was unfortunate.


How it should have went.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2014)

Sooooooooooo many deaths, of decent sized characters too. I fear for the next seasons really, they can't keep killing them all off, they just can't. 
I'm reading through Book 3, after that it's Book 4, which will be featured in Season 5. So I should be able to tell soon if they can keep up with the deaths.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jun 17, 2014)

That was a disgusting fianle that butchered some of the book's best fucking moments.

Also, where was my ASOS Epilogue?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> That was a disgusting fianle that butchered some of the book's best fucking moments.
> 
> Also, where was my ASOS Epilogue?


 
Guess it died when the Others overran the place where the Night's Watch was 
Maybe they don't want to further complicate it, it's already hard enough to keep up with all the characters/names


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jun 17, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Guess it died when the Others overran the place where the Night's Watch was
> Maybe they don't want to further complicate it, it's already hard enough to keep up with all the characters/names


That epilogue is definitely crucial. 

Hopefully it comes next season, but damn it was the kind of thing necessary for a cliffhanger.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2014)

RikuCrafter said:


> That epilogue is definitely crucial.
> 
> Hopefully it comes next season, but damn it was the kind of thing necessary for a cliffhanger.


 
Oh my bad I thought you said prologue, hence the wink smiley. I haven't read the epilogue yet, almost at page 500 of the 1000+ pages monster ASOS is. 

I really fear, from what I've read online on spoilerfree discussion sites, that the best has passed in GoT now. From here on, at least the books are, considerably less fun and vivacious than the others.
Not personal experience, just what I find online from people who have finished the series


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jun 17, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Oh my bad I thought you said prologue, hence the wink smiley. I haven't read the epilogue yet, almost at page 500 of the 1000+ pages monster ASOS is.
> 
> I really fear, from what I've read online on spoilerfree discussion sites, that the best has passed in GoT now. From here on, at least the books are, considerably less fun and vivacious than the others.
> Not personal experience, just what I find online from people who have finished the series



It's definitely past the golden age that is ASOS. There's still a bit of ASOS left for them to cover, but both books 4 and 5 are not as explosive. I think D&D can do well to spice them up though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sitting here I am of mixed opinions. On the one hand it was good TV, some of the deviations from the books I thought improved things and others I am not so sure about. Unlike some earlier series though I am not sure what I would edit differently or do all that differently.
Neil Marshall does direct a good medieval fight scene though (even if that was episode 9).



Spoiler: spoilers for books and show



The whole dragon burning the child thing I recall was left somewhat more ambiguous in the book, to great effect too.
On the wall the Stannis save felt a bit more 11th hour than it did here.
No mention of Mance Rayder's child?



Earlier on I said the series risks becoming something of a cliff notes for the book, this is more so than ever here I think. Still makes for enjoyable TV though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2014)

Was rooting for Daenarys but after she kicked out Jorah and became all high on her "liberator of slaves, mother of all" bullshit, I'm on Stannis, the one true king's side now. If only he would get rid of psycho ass Melisandre. 

But otherwise decent enough finale, it wasn't that eventful but I enjoyed it. The fire-shooting elf girl didn't really jive with me though as Game of Thrones has always come across as a more "grounded" medieval fantasy universe (as grounded as giants, dragons and people that can see through the eyes of animals can be) but I guess I'll get used to that.

Now to read the books or not...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2014)

soulx said:


> The fire-shooting elf girl didn't really jive with me though as Game of Thrones has always come across as a more "grounded" medieval fantasy universe (as grounded as giants, dragons and people that can see through the eyes of animals can be) but I guess I'll get used to that.



When the show and books quite literally open with people fighting ice demons is that really such a stretch?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2014)

soulx said:


> Was rooting for Daenarys but after she kicked out Jorah and became all high on her "liberator of slaves, mother of all" bullshit, I'm on Stannis, the one true king's side now. If only he would get rid of psycho ass Melisandre.
> 
> But otherwise decent enough finale, it wasn't that eventful but I enjoyed it. The fire-shooting elf girl didn't really jive with me though as Game of Thrones has always come across as a more "grounded" medieval fantasy universe (as grounded as giants, dragons and people that can see through the eyes of animals can be) but I guess I'll get used to that.
> 
> Now to read the books or not...


 
Even the books are called a Song of Ice and Fire, it's really not that hard to see where it's going to. 

 I was so hoping for Daenerys to kick him from those steps, like the messenger from the Persians was kicked into that well. Just a slow, painful kick, dropping Jorah to the ground.

Also, I'm not yet there in the books, but I wouldn't be surprised seeing Jorah at the Wall, eventually. In the first (or 2nd season dunno) they mentioned Jeor Mormont (Lord Commander of Night's Watch) is the father to Jorah, so it's only logic that he'll succeed him now.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys  I only started watching GoT this month as usually I like to wait for the entire show to end so I can watch the lot.
I just finished season 4 yesterday (ep 9 was amazing!) and I am gutted that season 5 is like a year away and even a season 6 has been commissioned so I wondered, where abouts in the book is the end of season 4?
I can't be bothered to start reading what I've already watched but I'm all for carrying on from season 4 end.

I just got Person of Interest to start watching (anygood?) and Sons of Anarchy starts again in September!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2014)

They do roughly follow the books but they did pinch a bit from book 4 for this one, not to mention it deviated somewhat (arguably for the better). Still if you start on book 4 then it should mostly work.

Person of Interest... if you figure most of the American shows you like probably come from some form of paid cable (they have an odd TV setup over there) then person of interest is probably the first one on free to air to take the lessons from all those other shows and really run with it (though things like FlashForward would have to be recognised). That said it is not that the early episodes are bad but they took a while to find their pace/style. I reckon it would do better with the somewhat more uncensored approach of a HBO show but it does not do badly.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 23, 2014)

So it is just the Game Of Thrones complete book I want? There are quite a few different ones so want to make sure I get the right one. Is it true that the story hasn't actually been finished yet in the books i.e there is another book to come out?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 23, 2014)

T-hug said:


> So it is just the Game Of Thrones complete book I want? There are quite a few different ones so want to make sure I get the right one. Is it true that the story hasn't actually been finished yet in the books i.e there is another book to come out?


 
You would want A Feast for Crows, if you really want to start reading where the TV season 4 ended. Which I wouldn't recommend, it's much better to start in order and read all the books, you'll understand and enjoy it much more. But okay, I can understand reading 2000 pages of things you've seen already is a bit of a hassle 

And yes, currently 5 of the planned 7 books are out. The sixth one should come in 2014, the 7th one will be a loooooooong wait (3-4 years)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2014)

T-hug said:


> I just got Person of Interest to start watching (anygood?) and Sons of Anarchy starts again in September!!!


Dunno about Sons of Anarchy but fuck yeah to Person of Interest. My personal favourite show on TV at the moment, takes a while to find its footing but once it does (near the end of season 1), it gets really fucking good and doesn't let up. Join us here when you're done.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 23, 2014)

Sweet I'm just about to start it and if you like Breaking Bad, GoT The Shield etc. you can't go wrong with SoA it's awesome!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2014)

*George R.R. Martin’s Response To Those Who Think He Won’t Finish ‘A Song Of Ice And Fire’: ‘F*@# You’*








What a classy guy


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 30, 2015)

Bumping this again, because I was curious if anyone had heard about this event?
https://www.imax.com/movies/m/game-of-thrones-the-imax-experience-season-4-episodes-9-and-10/

Gonna go see it tomorrow with some friends, so stoked. Seeing episode 9 on an imax screen is gonna be soooo cool. 

There is also supposedly a sneak preview of season 5 that only IMAX viewers will get to see, so HYPE.

Also since my last post, I have completely caught up with the books as well, so i'm really interested to see where the direction of the season heads from here...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Satangel (Mar 20, 2015)

3 weeks boys, 3 weeeeeeeeks.
Finished book 5 last week, so now finally things can't be spoiled anymore. Looking forward to the next season even more, it's the only hope I have for new info in 2015.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2015)

Satangel said:


> 3 weeks boys, 3 weeeeeeeeks.
> Finished book 5 last week, so now finally things can't be spoiled anymore. Looking forward to the next season even more, it's the only hope I have for new info in 2015.


 
I, too, finished rereading the books in anticipation for Season 5 

But don't worry about spoilers, the producers for the show have decided to start really straying away from the books this time, so I don't think there will be all that much to spoil


----------



## Satangel (Mar 20, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I, too, finished rereading the books in anticipation for Season 5
> 
> But don't worry about spoilers, the producers for the show have decided to start really straying away from the books this time, so I don't think there will be all that much to spoil


 
What I heard they'll include things from Book 4, book 5 and even book 6 in this season? So surely there'll be some new information in this season?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 20, 2015)

Satangel said:


> What I heard they'll include things from Book 4, book 5 and even book 6 in this season? So surely there'll be some new information in this season?


 
I know they'll be including some things, but a lot of it is supposedly different to a point where it shouldn't spoil most of the books at all. One example would be (and excuse me for being vague, trying to avoid spoilers for anyone else ) in Mereen when stuff happens, the producers are making big changes and removing large parts of the books. One reveal involved a couple certain someones who were where they definitely weren't in the books.

That's supposedly going to happen a lot in Season 5, so I doubt there's going to be "big" spoilers at all, or at least things that spoil the books too much.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 21, 2015)

I believe the kid who plays Bran wasnt even casted for this season, so there's literally going to be no plot progression with him. Makes sense with book timeline I suppose, but DAMN, that kid is growing FAST, theyre gonna need to do something with him soon. 

Either way, mega hype for the upcoming season, I wish my IMAX had the episode airing there, else I'd go see it.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 21, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I believe the kid who plays Bran wasnt even casted for this season, so there's literally going to be no plot progression with him. Makes sense with book timeline I suppose, but DAMN, that kid is growing FAST, theyre gonna need to do something with him soon.
> 
> Either way, mega hype for the upcoming season, I wish my IMAX had the episode airing there, else I'd go see it.


 
Damn, I was hoping for something for him. That's a shame, would be new information indeed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)

4 episodes and a wait of 4 weeks or some restraint.... tough call.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2015)

refuse to watch this show in sub-480p quality (HD or bust) so ill wait


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 14, 2015)

First episode of season five was free on Xbox One for the premiere, which was pretty sweet~ 

Now i'm piggybacking off of someone's HBOGO account for the rest of the episodes so I can watch it all in glorious 1080p on my 65" screen


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2015)

FUCK YOU GAME OF THRONES

EVERYONE I FUCKING ROOT FOR DIES

NED DIES

ROBB DIES

OBERYN DIES 

STANNIS DIES (although fuck u for burning your own daughter)


AND NOW JON

FUCK YOU GRRM AND FUCK YOU SHOWWRITERS

...season 6?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 25, 2015)

Shame. Shame. SHAME. 

FILL IN THE BLANK SOMEONE!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 31, 2015)

Game of Thrones will probably go 8 seasons, and a prequel sounds pretty likely after that, HBO programming president Michael Lombardo said


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2015)

I do not know if I have ever watched a prequel TV show. In fact the only one I can think of right now is Underbelly (Australian crime show) and I never watched the later ones of them.

I also have something of a policy of not reading prequels in book series, and indeed I have not in the case of the books this based on.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 9, 2015)

soulx said:


> FUCK YOU GAME OF THRONES
> 
> EVERYONE I FUCKING ROOT FOR DIES
> 
> ...


This! Sooooo much this!

This is dumb. Fuck this!!


----------

